# Where do you deer hunt?



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

So now that the muzzleloader hunt is fast approaching I was just thinking about some of my spots and I was just wondering where you all like to hunt. Other than the smart a** responses of where the deer are or in the mountains...do you prefer the high alpine slopes, thick oak brush, quakie patches, or down in the valley fields? I think I have hunted them all but my least favorite is the oak brush.

Come on fall!!!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I enjoy the alpine slopes. But I'll hunt wherever. Quakies seem like a nice place too. Even though I haven't seen a ton of bruiser bucks in them. (probably because I don't hunt them enough).


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Depends if it snows early. I like anything above 9000.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nothing beats the quakies IMHO, just enough cover to get close, but open enough to see a decent distance.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Sage brush and cedars, the way hunting was intended. :wink:


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

I have always found the quakies to be the better areas. I've seen some big boys this year moving from quakies to scrub oak and if you catch them at the right time quakies offer great shooting lanes! First post just joined!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I like sage brush but It's nice to get up in the pines. To say you saw some deer flashes.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the quakies also, but there are a lot of deer in the oak brush. I don't like being in the brush, too many leaves with too much noise.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've always loved a good patch of quakies for a mid-morning or early afternoon walk. They keep me cool and keep the dirt and flies away, plus animals love to bed down in the cool shade. I spend the morning and evening watching a brushy transition area or on a water hole.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I love hunting the sage hills with patches of Quakies and isolated pines. You know deer are in there and if you push them they have no where to go, but out into the open. It's always a surprize to see what comes out of there. Fun Stuff.


----------

